# 'Ellow,ellow



## Miggers (Oct 19, 2009)

Just registered,so I thought I'd pull in and say hello.

I'm nearly 50 and have been modelling for 40 years.
I do FAA,RAF heavy bombers(the Lanc a big favorite),British prototypes,British drones and tend to like most things powered by those two Rolls-Royce thouroughbreds,the Merlin and Griffon.

I fly combat on IL-2 and virtually display the Spit IX,Lancaster,P38 and Bf109G on Fs2004.
I'm also an Avro 748 Captain with a virtual airline.

I used to race 1/10th off road R/C 20 years ago and still have a 20+ year old highly modified Mardave Meteor.
Another R/C toy I have is a 1/16th scale Tiger 1.

I live on the Staffordshire/Cheshire border,about a mile from RJ Mitchell's birthplace.
A pal of mine(Ian Collis aka IanLanc)aimed me here a few months ago.

Mark


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah! Welcome!!!!


----------



## BadersBusCompany (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Miggers

just joined the fold myself

Mark


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Happy posting!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi mate, and welcome from across the border in Cheshire, my adopted County! Hope to see you in the modelling section, when I get my bl**dy pic problem sorted!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2009)

Miggers said:


> A pal of mine(Ian Collis aka IanLanc)aimed me here a few months ago.
> 
> Mark



No worries. We won't hold that against you!

Welcome


----------



## imalko (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## jamierd (Oct 19, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard Miggers!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome buddy. Be sure to read the forum rules please. And enjoy!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 20, 2009)

G'day Miggers, greetings from 'down under and welcome to the fold


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2009)

G'day from over here too!. Welcome mate..


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome, and have fun!


----------



## Miggers (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the warm'uns chaps.

Hopefully I can be of some use to you all.
I don't seem to have a lot of pics of my models(apart from the last two done,Gloster Meteor drones).

Mark


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Coors9 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice to meet ya...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from across the Pond!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------

